# Why is my fruit fly culture dying?



## LaurenH (Oct 11, 2010)

I've been doing great with keeping my fruit fly cultures alive. Then I had one die and I noticed the bottom of the container turned minty green where my fruit fly media is. Could any one tell me why it turned green? Also, when I opened the container, the scent was much stronger than usual. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Sounds like a mold problem...... are you using a mold inhibitor? 

-Mike-


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a great reason to be doing weekly cultures of fruit flies. Sometimes they crash for reasons unknown. When I first started I would make two a week just in case. And sometimes one would get a pink or a green fungus and crash and the other wouldn't. The only advice I can give is make sure when you store them the cultures don't touch and make sure to wash your hands frequently when handling multiple cultures.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Mold and fungus spore are everywhere in the air also the fruit flies will track them to the new cultures. As long as you are using a mold inhibitor (ie: Vinegar) you shouldn't have much of a problem........

-Mike-




alex111683 said:


> And sometimes one would get a pink or a green fungus and crash and the other wouldn't. The only advice I can give is make sure when you store them the cultures don't touch and make sure to wash your hands frequently when handling multiple cultures.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mikembo said:


> Mold and fungus spore are everywhere in the air also the fruit flies will track them to the new cultures. As long as you are using a mold inhibitor (ie: Vinegar) you shouldn't have much of a problem........
> 
> -Mike-


Yeah I use 1:1 vinegar and water and haven't really had any problems except for that one culture a while back.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You can also use cinnamon if you don't like the vinegar smell.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> You can also use cinnamon if you don't like the vinegar smell.


weird i don't use vinegar i use cinnamon and i have a mold issue with my cultures i just made.
I'm still experimenting on a recipe that works good for me.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

i think sometimes tho it may be hit or miss ... some/most of my cultures are fine but then every once in awhile one or two may grow mold ... so as to what many others have said: just make multiple cultures to be safe, bc u know what "they" say: BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Adamrl018 said:


> weird i don't use vinegar i use cinnamon and i have a mold issue with my cultures i just made.
> I'm still experimenting on a recipe that works good for me.


I've not heard of cinnamon having a mold-inhibiting property--I thought people just added it for a pleasant smell. Some add methyl paraben to their cultures; some use a mixture of vinegar/water.
Scott


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

SMenigoz said:


> I've not heard of cinnamon having a mold-inhibiting property--I thought people just added it for a pleasant smell. Some add methyl paraben to their cultures; some use a mixture of vinegar/water.
> Scott


I think i miss read what frogface wrote. I was taking it that you could use cinnamon as a mold inhibitor. 
But it clicked in my head he means use vinegar AND cinnamon.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I did mean cinnamon as a mold inhibitor. 

I use it in my cultures and don't get mold. I also used vinegar and didn't get mold. Cinnamon is also used on orchids to get rid of fungus and help prevent rotty stuff on the ends you have to cut.

google cinnamon and mold and you'll see it's a pretty popular idea.

Ok, here: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/02/science/02obsbread.html


----------



## LaurenH (Oct 11, 2010)

I created a new fruit fly culture and added cinnamon this time and it seems to be working. I will get some vinegar too...just to be on the safe side. Thank you for the help- it is very much appreciated!


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

LaurenH said:


> I created a new fruit fly culture and added cinnamon this time and it seems to be working. I will get some vinegar too...just to be on the safe side. Thank you for the help- it is very much appreciated!


How much did you use? I may have over done it. The media is suppose to turn brown after adding the cinnamon in after right?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

her avatar seems oddly familiar...


----------



## LaurenH (Oct 11, 2010)

I used about a teaspoon of cinnamon actually and yes, it does turn brown--and smells much nicer haha
The culture I added the cinnamon too seems to have multiplied as well. 

@Hunterb - we seem to have similar avatars. Do I know you?


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

LaurenH said:


> I used about a teaspoon of cinnamon actually and yes, it does turn brown--and smells much nicer haha
> The culture I added the cinnamon too seems to have multiplied as well.
> 
> @Hunterb - we seem to have similar avatars. Do I know you?


I put WAY more than that in. Meh, I'll learn.


----------



## LaurenH (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sure the amount you put in was fine...I could have probably gotten away with adding more..but I didn't think it was necessary. haha


----------

